# Hygrolon Report and Ideas



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been playing with Hygrolon since Folius started carrying it and wanted to share my experience.

A little background on my plant experience - Skip if you like
_I started getting into plants about a year ago and have had a tough time figuring out humidity and watering etc. There are a lot of challenges to growing plants indoors such as temp, humidity, and airflow. A lot of these things are tough to get right once you start getting past the hardware store plants._ 

I have to say that I think Hygrolon is going to go a long way towards making sure that at least the watering aspect of my plant care is correct. 

So far this material has been amazing. Here are some picks of my Peperomia prostrata. It has been growing on this material for about 20 days.


















I have transferred a lot of my plants to various Hygrolon setups and everything seems to be doing very well with it. All of the plants I have transferred are putting out new roots or leaves. I is also a very versitile material as far as making displays for the kitchen table etc that keep the plants watered while allowing them to be out of their more humid grow tanks.

Here is the setup for the peperomia. I used hydroton because it was at hand but glass stones would look better. You could also paint the PVC to make it more presentable.










I can post pictures of my other setups if people are interested. Also, what is everyone else trying? I want to see some ideas for things outside the vivarium. I will be setting up an indoor grow area this summer and I think Hygrolon will be a major factor in that.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been making mounts by tying strips to egg crate for my orchids. Also, I think this stuff would work well for drip walls or those IIS Epiweb tubes except using this material instead of Epiweb.


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea for the mounts.

I want a system where I can take the plants out when they bloom and still have them watered well. I am thinking of a flood table or a trough that the PVC sits in when they aren't being displayed.

Here is another way i used the Hygrolon. I cut up pieces and used it like a substrate for a Jewel Orchid. The poor thing got chewed up by slugs. I should have rescued it sooner. It seems really happy and roots are growing nicely with some new leaves as well. The Hygrolon seems to do a great job of keeping things moist with airflow. I really like that I don't have to pay as much attention to watering as long as I keep the reservoir full. The real question will be if the plants can still do well in the lower humidity of the house instead of in the higher humidity grow area.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

I realize that this thread is over a year older, but I think it would be great to see how these projects turned out long-term; how much growth you got, if you moved them to a humid enclosure, any results or observations. If you still have these up, pictures would be worth approximately 397 words.


----------

